# LDAP - Exchange Feldnamen?????



## chakotey (28. Juli 2003)

Hat wer erfahrung mit Exchange-Server und LDAP? 

Bräuchte eine Liste wo ich die LDAP-Namen und die dazugehörigen Echange-Namen habe (bzw. nachschlagen kann) 

danke 

lg 
Chakotey


----------

